# HedgeHog



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

is owning a hedgehog illegal in california?..
my friend was selling one for 15 bucks..and i was wondering are the illegal..
is that the right price for oneof those?..
seems to be pretty cheap..but what do you guys think?..








?







?


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

I assume they're illegal since I've never seen one in a California pet store. I had to go to Las Vegas to buy one. This was a long time ago.


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

are they fun to have/own?..how much did you pay for yours?..


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

how could i move this forum to another section..just notice i should put it in ..non-piranha section..


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

abihsot911 said:


> how could i move this forum to another section..just notice i should put it in ..non-piranha section..


 I think youll get more responces in the lounge, Ill move it for you


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nitrofish said:


> abihsot911 said:
> 
> 
> > how could i move this forum to another section..just notice i should put it in ..non-piranha section..
> ...


 Perhaps the Non-P Gen. Disc.?!?! :sad:


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Why are so many animals illegal in cali come on now ferrets they kick ass I love our nilla and digger?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

California is trying to make everyones lives miserable by BANNING everything they come in contact with. Those bastards in the Big White House!


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

15 bucks for a hedgehog is an awesome deal. I've seen them go for over a hundred bucks...if i remember correctly. They look kinda boring though...didn't do much when I saw them.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Everything is illegal in Cali. But that's the price we pay for all that . . .bad air; rampant crime and drug use; high gas, tax, and cost of living prices...
Wow, now that I've given away our secret everyone will want to live here.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

hedge hogs, we got those buggers crawling up the place over here at night along with the foxs, cute things but when ever i let my dog out he skins them, fucked up i know, so you guys keep them as pets, might start a "wild" hedge hog importing business.lol :laugh:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

MarcusK408 said:


> I assume they're illegal since I've never seen one in a California pet store. I had to go to Las Vegas to buy one. This was a long time ago.


 legal here, but no clue about Cali, shouldnt this be in non-p general discussion


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Thank our friends at the Department of Fish and Game.

I'm pretty sure gerbils are illegal also.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Thank our friends at the Department of Fish and Game.
> 
> I'm pretty sure gerbils are illegal also.


 you guys are having me on! WHY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

$15 for a hedge hog is a great deal!!! And they are soo cute!!


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

Innes said:


> , shouldnt this be in non-p general discussion


 oops, well I tryed


----------



## abihsot911 (Jan 5, 2004)

well..i guess it is kinda cheap ..but never really know how to take care one of those..look like they just sleep all day..might give it a try though..


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

I did some research on them, I almost bought one once.

very cool critter, they love wheels, only problem is they do a lot of shitting while running on the wheel, so you need to clean the wheel almost daily and thus clean their feet.

the reason I decided not to get one, besides the shitting on the wheel thing, is I opened up one of those 120 page "everything you need to know aobut hedgehogs" books and it had an entire chapter on how to get them to release their jaw from you if they latch on. I saw those pictures and that was it!

$15 is a great buy, I think the ones I looked at were in the $150 range. They are originally from Europe, but probably most of the ones that are for sale now are bred in the US.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hmmm yeah ive seen some hedghogs in the petstores around here and they look like a ball of furr... never seen it move when i was looking at em... prolly sleepin...
they seem pretty boring though... could be wrong, check it out seems like a good deal


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

good research Lahot!


----------

